# Ed Bighead costume



## Kpeach122 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone have any idea where to get an Ed Bighead costume from the show rocko's modern life. Or how to 
make one? Any tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I had to check him out online since it's been awhile but the first thing I thought of when i saw him was paper mache. There is a guy that made him with paper mache here : http://drawburtdraw.blogspot.com/2009_07_01_archive.html (check 1/3 way down that page)

Of course, if you were looking to have some mobility of the mouth you might need to think outside the box a bit. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kpeach122 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea I saw that on google but thanks for the link cuz it shows more, basically just need the head cuz can wear suspenders 
and a white shirt


----------

